# Football Team News betting service



## FTN (Jul 19, 2021)

Football Team News is a paid preview & analysis service for betting professionals. We offer a time saving, one stop service to traders, private punters & syndicates. 50+ tournaments available. Access includes;

*Pre game:*

Injuries
Suspensions
Tactical changes
Team News
Probable Line ups
Player ratings
Team ratings
Match information

*Post game:*

Match analysis
Match stats
Historical line ups

Message info@footballteamnews.com for more information.


----------



## FTN (Jul 22, 2021)

With several leagues due to restart soon, we have posted free Season Guides for the following;

Belgium First Division A
German Bundesliga 2
Russian Premier League
Scottish Championship
Scottish League 1 
Scottish League 2  
French Ligue 2 

Click on Seasons>Guides on our home page and navigate to the competition of interest using the drop downs.


----------



## FTN (Jul 26, 2021)

This season we are offering new customers the chance to sign up to 5 tournaments for 30 days at the heavily discounted rate of just £50.00. See our home page for details.


----------



## FTN (Jul 27, 2021)

New customers can access up to 5 tournaments here   https://www.footballteamnews.com/sign-up


----------



## FTN (Aug 7, 2021)

Free Team by team Season Guides now available for the leagues below.

Scottish Premiership 
English Championship 
English League 1  
English League 2 
Dutch Eerste Divisie
Portuguese Liga
Scottish Premiership 

To access these and many more click on Seasons>Guides at https://www.footballteamnews.com


----------



## FTN (Aug 24, 2021)

To sample our match preview & analysis service at a significantly discounted rate, click below. 

Buy Now!

Up to 5 tournaments available for a 30 day period.


----------



## FTN (Sep 2, 2021)

This season we have added Dutch Eerste Divisie to our coverage  

For match previews & analysis on this tournament and up to 5 others click Buy Now. 

Discounted rate available for 30 days for new customers.


----------



## FTN (Sep 15, 2021)

We have added the Europa Conference League to compliment our Champions League & Europa League coverage. 

Previews & Analysis available now at Football Team News


----------



## FTN (Sep 28, 2021)

30 Days access at £50.00 (exc.VAT) for 5 tournaments.

An ideal way to look at our service before deciding whether it can be a useful tool for you!


----------



## FTN (Oct 1, 2021)

We are offering Premier League, Champions League, Europa League & Europa Conference League analysis at significantly reduced rates this season. Contact us for a quote.


----------



## FTN (Oct 19, 2021)

Champions League & Europa League team news. £20 each/month.

Contact us to set up your secure account. Quote "BettingForum" in your message.


----------

